# Log Vise



## jeffreyguy (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new to the site and metalworking, but not to woodworking. Lately I've been experimenting with rustic furniture and I decided I needed a new vise to hold logs while I use my tenon cutter on them. It's made of aluminum with a steel insert jaw and I bought all the materials as scrap so it probably cost me less than $5. This was a real hack project, I didn't have blueprints and nothing is an exact measurement. It works though and that's all I want. I think I'll bolt it down to a sawhorse so I can use it outside where I normally do my more "rustic" projects, I just put it in my bench vise to test it. I'm sure I can use it for shaving with the drawknife and many other things too, this was a great project.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

That's quite the 'Gripppper' clamp you've built to accommodate your tenon process.
It's nice to be able to build your own tools.

Very well executed.
Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I like it. Don't really have a use for one myself, but it looks like it does what you want, and cheaply. I'm always for stuff like this.


----------



## jeffreyguy (Jul 20, 2014)

well, I took it out and tried it. It works fine and clamps good, but now I regret only putting in one mounting screw hole. It tends to twist up off the bench when I try to make tenons in it, but I work around it by always cutting so the rotation forces it down towards the bench


----------

